# Functional Cine MRI (also known as fMRI)



## AIRPLANE (Mar 15, 2004)

I've come across the Functional Cine MRI before as a possible diagnostic tool for adhesions. It also sounds like it could be of benefit for motility issues in general. So far all of the articles I've seen on it seem to be from Europe or the Netherlands. Many of the articles are from as far back as the year 2000. Have not yet seen anything about it in the US yet though.Cine MRI For Motility IssuesCine MRI for diagnosing adhesionsAnother article said that its overall accuracy for adhesions was 90%, sensitivity was 93% and the positive predictive value was 96% when they did a laparoscopy or laparotomy following the imaging.Correlation with intraoperative findings in 89 consecutive cases


----------

